# Vanda Paki 'Esther Motes' HCC/AOS



## Greenpaph (Jul 20, 2008)

Currently in bloom.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow! That is gorgeous! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a pretty unusual hybrid...  Is it fragrant? What is the parentage..? Does it have tricolor or luzonica in it..?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 21, 2008)

very, very nice Peter; it is good to see again that there do exist non-blue Vandas  !!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Jul 21, 2008)

A very happy blooming!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 21, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> That's a pretty unusual hybrid...  Is it fragrant? What is the parentage..? Does it have tricolor or luzonica in it..?



It is cristata x tricolor and it is slightly fragrant.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2008)

That is different! Good job!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2008)

They look like they are flying.


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty vanda!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 3, 2019)

Just recently bloomed again!


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2019)

Lovely Vanda and so nice to see one that doesn't look like a dinner
plate.


----------

